# Practice,Practice,Practice Open mat's here



## Yakov (Feb 2, 2004)

This upcoming Sunday 02/08 from 12 pm to 2 pm 

NY Sambo with cooperation of Fighthouse Club will be hosting public open-mat.
We welcome BJJ, Judo, freestyle wrestling, college wrestling and anyone who whishes to try himself.
Open mat is a good place to check your skills before going on competition.
Grapplers Quest is soon and open mat will be best way to prepare for it.
*Fight rules are set by agreement, between fighters before match.*

$20 fee will apply to all nonmembers of WCSC who wish to participate.

Fighthouse club address: 122 West 27th St. (between 6th and 7th avenue) second floor.  New York, NY 

Visit our web site to check out our open mat schedule: www.nysambo.com 

If you have any questions please call or email 
Yakov Rudman
(347) 249 6684
yr@nysambo.com 
www.nysambo.com


----------

